# Massanutten Resort COVID -19



## Miss Marty (Mar 12, 2020)

March 12, 2020 
At this time, Massanutten Resort is open for business.

Massanutten Resort COVID -19 Statement & Update

*








						Resort Alerts
					

Click here to view alert info & updates.




					www.massresort.com
				



*


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 12, 2020)

*
Massanutten Resort - Vacation Guard
~ Timeshare Insurance for Owners ~

Anyone purchased Vacation Guard Timeshare Plus  Insurance
@ $89 per use year for their Massanutten Resort Vacation ?


----------



## escanoe (Mar 13, 2020)

Living in the DC area, Massanutten MAY be my back up if my week before Easter Disney World vacation does not work out.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 24, 2020)

_Update _

March 23, 2020
Massanutten Resort COVID -19

Over the past week, we have taken steps to close or pare down our facilities and today we add our gyms and escape rooms to the closure list.

Virginia BBQ & Pizza Co. and Campfire Grill are still available for take-out.

*Va BBQ 50% off any pizza! No limit! Order Online*

*Cannot be combined with any other offer or discount. 
Tax extra. Carry out only. Expires: April 1, 2020.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Mar 28, 2020)

@escanoe,   You may want to rethink that Easter vacation plan.  I wrote a full detail of our trip down here to Massanutten.  There are only 40 reservations here out of 2000 units.  We're bored out of our minds, but we came down before the flare got bad.  Within two weeks we will be at the peak of the outbreak, I think.  The journey home is terrifying me because I have no idea how to keep us safe when making stops for gas, restrooms, etc, even if that is open.  You are far better off at home.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 2, 2020)

*Massanutten Resort - COVID-19*

_Update April 1, 2020_

To comply with the Executive Orders given by Virginia’s Governor Ralph Northam on March 30, 2020  - Massanutten Resort is taking the extraordinary step of having to cancel inbound Spring reservations.

In the meantime, to reschedule your visit.
Contact the resort by email or phone....


----------



## Railman83 (Apr 2, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> *Massanutten Resort - COVID-19*
> 
> _Update April 1, 2020_
> 
> ...


If you are already here and booked multiple weeks they will let you stay.    I’m out the 10th


----------



## JoeCope (Apr 2, 2020)

Tried to reschedule yesterday. Was told, "nothing we can do for you".


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Apr 5, 2020)

So, the State Police showed up at Massanutten to discuss the fact that sales were still ongoing despite the shutdown of all non-essential businesses.  Massanutten was having people meet with the sales people in individual condos, feeding packaged snacks and bottled drinks, and cleaning the condos between sales meetings with a potential buyer.  Until the governor signed the Stay at Home order on (Mar 30, I think), this was ok.  Then it wasn't ok after that.  Massanutten made the local news with the police showing up at the sales center.

The next day, RCI cancelled all vacations in its system for Massanutten until May 1.  If you had a reservation already, Massanutten tried to contact you and turn you back.  But they were still letting people check in on April 4 if you were an owner with your regular week or if you had a prior RCI reservation.  There were very few people on Massanutten at all, and I don't see how they could continue services like housekeeping.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 5, 2020)

*Massanutten Resort*
Reservations Update

Alert: Due to COVID-19,
we are adhering to Virginia Governor Ralph Northam's
call to limit travel to essential activities through _June 10th_.

If you own during this period or are attempting to secure a reservation within this timeframe - please reach out to your reservations department directly to discuss available options.

Email: reservations@massresort.com


----------



## wackymother (May 5, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> *Massanutten Resort*
> Reservations Update
> 
> Alert: Due to COVID-19,
> ...



Thank you for the update.


----------



## escanoe (May 5, 2020)

The situation here in VA seems to have hotten more fluid (Massanutten Resort has not updated their alert in over a month), and is bending toward a relaxation of some restrictions as soon as 5/15.









						Update: Gov. Northam extends Virginia’s non-essential business closure to May 15
					

Correction: A previous version of this story incorrectly identified which of Northam’s executive orders was extended. This has been corrected. VIRGINIA (WDVM) — Governor Ralph Northam e…




					www.localdvm.com
				




Seems that the VA "stay at home" order through 6/10 may turn into a "safer at home" recommendation beginning 5/15.

We will see what happens.




Miss Marty said:


> *Massanutten Resort*
> Reservations Update
> 
> Alert: Due to COVID-19,
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (May 6, 2020)

wackymother said:


> Thank you for the update.


wackymother
Please read Timeshare Traveller post about Massanutten sales department.


----------



## Goldi (May 6, 2020)

Announcement found on  Massanutten Web page:

*Massanutten Resort - COVID-19*
_Update May 6, 2020_

Even though we are still closed, our teams have been hard at work preparing the property and training our employees for the day that we can re-open. Currently our Commonwealth is still in a stay-at-home order and under non-essential travel restrictions, however, we are hopeful that these restrictions will start to ease up in the coming weeks. We are looking forward to the day when we can welcome you back to the mountain. In the meantime, know that we are doing the very best we can to take care of ourselves and our property. We hope you are all doing good and staying well.


----------



## escanoe (May 6, 2020)

I am not at all sure I am going, but I currently have a week booked there at Mountainside starting the Friday before Memorial Day. If there is a timeshare where you can enjoy nature and get away from folks, it is one of them.


----------



## Goldi (May 7, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I am not at all sure I am going, but I currently have a week booked there at Mountainside starting the Friday before Memorial Day. If there is a timeshare where you can enjoy nature and get away from folks, it is one of them.


We are scheduled to stay at Woodstone the third week of June. Were still undecided. This will be our first visit to Massanutten. It’s a bonus week thru RCI.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 29, 2020)

Q: 
Massanutten Resort and Other Timeshares 

What specific procedures should timeshare
resorts be alerted to in case of COVID - 19  

If a presumptive case of COVID -19 is reported by a hotel guest, 
Will guest’s room will be removed from service and quarantined.

If a confirmed case of COVID -19 is reported by a resort guest,
Will the resort management use all tools available to trace where 
the guest was present, and what other individuals s/he interacted with.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 29, 2020)

Q:
Massanutten Resort - Timeshare and Hotel - Virginia

COVID-19 Cleaning Protocol  - Housekeeping and Laundry

Will all bed linens (Including bedspreads and blankets) and bathroom towels be changed daily or after each stay and continue to be washed at a high temperature and in accordance with CDC guidelines. Think about the housekeeping and laundry facility crews who have to handle all this dirty laundry.  Shouldn`t  they received additional pay?


----------



## escanoe (May 29, 2020)

They should definitely be adequately paid.

I have a sense my maintenance fees may be going up as well. 




Miss Marty said:


> Q:
> Massanutten Resort - Timeshare and Hotel - Virginia
> 
> COVID-19 Cleaning Protocol  - Housekeeping and Laundry
> ...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 1, 2020)

June 1, 2020

New Check-In procedures Covid-19

*Only one person from your party will be permitted in the check-in area.*
Prior to entering the check-in building, a Resort employee will greet each visitor to the Resort. Visitors will be screened and asked to use hand sanitizer and wear a mask. Appropriate signage will also be prominently displayed outlining proper mask usage and current physical distancing practices in use throughout the Resort.

To safely and efficiently process your reservation for check-in,
we ask that you adhere to the following:


After arriving at Guest Check-in, please have _everyone_ in your party remain in your vehicle.
If you need a restroom, please proceed to the entrance of the North Lobby. Resort personnel will greet you and assist in directing you to the appropriate queue.
Massanutten Resort Staff will work quickly to process your check-in and get your vacation started.
For more information on Front Desk & Amenities Queue Line Policies, and Re-Opening Date - Contact Massanutten Resort  at 540-289-9441


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2020)

Is check-in staff pushing you to attend a sales presentation?


----------



## escanoe (Jun 2, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Is check-in staff pushing you to attend a sales presentation?



Does a bear go in the woods? .... 

We probably won't know until they open. No mention of the "parking pass desk" in the new information. Cutting it out would certainly reduce unnecessary interaction. I will bet they find a way to get sales going, though ... because that is their financial lifeblood.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> March 12, 2020
> At this time, Massanutten Resort is open for business.
> 
> Massanutten Resort COVID -19 Statement & Update
> ...



Thanks you Miss Marty for the latest information.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jun 5, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> March 12, 2020
> At this time, Massanutten Resort is open for business.
> 
> Massanutten Resort COVID -19 Statement & Update
> ...


 
Thanks for posting the update. Today, we got a cancellation notice from a New Hampshire Resort for June 19. I double-checked with Massanutten before calling RCI, then had RCI book the same dates here as a replacement week. We stayed at Woodstone way back in 2006 and chose that part of the resort again.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 7, 2020)

*Massanutten Resort - WaterPark Update - Covid-19*
_
Update July 1, 2020_

As our Commonwealth moves into Phase 3, we were very disappointed to learn that the Virginia Department of Health and the Governor's office will not allow waterslides, interactive play features, and splash pads to be open at this time, essentially everything a water park has to offer.

* The good news is that most amenities throughout 
the resort are now open or will be opening very soon.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 8, 2020)

So the outdoor pools have now been having "open swim" for going on a week. Anyone been there to see how its's going? Are they crowded (hopefully some aren't), is there a waiting list, do they boot you out after so long.

Personally, I think it is good the water park (especially the indoor portion) is closed from a public health perspective. But I will bet it being closed has put more strain on the outdoor pools. Sometimes I act like a Massanutten expert, but I have not yet been there in the summer. Thanks to anyone that can provide a report.


----------



## Goldi (Jul 8, 2020)

You can find current information on either the Massanutten Facebook page or on the Massanutten website.

Here's a link to the Massanutten Facebook page.


			https://www.facebook.com/massresort/
		


Here is the Massanutten website:








						Play: Ski Waterparks Snow Tubing Golf Spa: Massanutten Virginia
					

Massanutten Resort has everything: indoor + outdoor waterparks, ski, snowtubing, golf, spa, ziplines, canopy tours




					www.massresort.com


----------



## escanoe (Jul 9, 2020)

That is how I knew the pools are now available for "open swim." The question I am asking is how crowded are they and how are they rationing access if they need to for spacing services. Looking for an update from someone on the scene. Thanks



Goldi said:


> You can find current information on either the Massanutten Facebook page or on the Massanutten website.
> 
> Here's a link to the Massanutten Facebook page.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodTimes (Jul 9, 2020)

escanoe said:


> That is how I knew the pools are now available for "open swim." The question I am asking is how crowded are they and how are they rationing access if they need to for spacing services. Looking for an update from someone on the scene. Thanks



The pools have been quite busy this week.  Pretty difficult to keep 6+ feet away from people in the water most of the time (Peak and Woodstone).  Weekend did seem to have more people.  The indoor pool at Woodstone is open and had fewer people in it when we checked. 

They didn't seem to be limiting people in the pool areas.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 9, 2020)

Not exactly what I wanted to hear, but I appreciate the update. After RCI extended C-19 cancelable reservation to mid-August, I booked a week at Massanutten starting 7/31.

Maybe the water park will be open by then and the pools won’t be that bad during the week?

Did you check out the Regal Vistas pool?

The think I like about Massanutten is you can avoid common areas if you need to.



GoodTimes said:


> The pools have been quite busy this week.  Pretty difficult to keep 6+ feet away from people in the water most of the time (Peak and Woodstone).  Weekend did seem to have more people.  The indoor pool at Woodstone is open and had fewer people in it when we checked.
> 
> They didn't seem to be limiting people in the pool areas.


----------



## GoodTimes (Jul 10, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Not exactly what I wanted to hear, but I appreciate the update. After RCI extended C-19 cancelable reservation to mid-August, I booked a week at Massanutten starting 7/31.
> 
> Maybe the water park will be open by then and the pools won’t be that bad during the week?
> 
> ...



Indoor pools in northern virginia are opening so there is a chance that the indoor water park could open.

Didn't check the Regal Vista pool - but it probably wasn't as full.  The outdoor Woodstone seemed to have quite a few people when we drove by.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 10, 2020)

Below is their most recent update on the WaterPark from the website. I think it will be a while before Virginia gives it a thumbs up. 

*Massanutten Resort - WaterPark Update*_
Update July 1, 2020_

As our Commonwealth moves into Phase 3, we were very disappointed to learn that the Virginia Department of Health and the Governor's office will not allow waterslides, interactive play features, and splash pads to be open at this time, essentially everything a water park has to offer.

We are continuing our dialogue with our partners and officials throughout the state in the hopes that an amendment will be made in the next couple of weeks. We will continue to update you as we receive more information.

The good news is that most amenities throughout the resort are now open or will be opening very soon. You can find out all that there is to do by visiting www.massresort.com/hours.




GoodTimes said:


> Indoor pools in northern virginia are opening so there is a chance that the indoor water park could open.
> 
> Didn't check the Regal Vista pool - but it probably wasn't as full.  The outdoor Woodstone seemed to have quite a few people when we drove by.


----------

